# Advice using pillsbury yellow cake base



## gls0155 (May 10, 2012)

I have been given Pillsbury Baker's Plus Yellow Cake Mix 50lb bag. I am having inconsistent results with the mix. Anyone have any advice on using the mix. Or recipes on using the mix.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Here is a link to get started.....

http://www.cakecentral.com/t/663496/pillsbury-bakers-plus-cake-mix

Looks like a fickle product to use.

Good luck.

mimi


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

That cake central link at the beginning looks like it's comparing supermarket mix (consumer product) to a food service product (Bakers Plus).  What I know from using any type of pre-fab mix is that you have to be careful to use the right temp of liquid (whatever that is) and weigh carefully.  When I worked in CA, the bakery used that product and you could always tell who baked off the cakes because there was a difference in how they came out.  One girl never scraped the bowl when you were supposed to, and when she went on vacation for two weeks and someone else started baking, there was an immediate difference; it was velvety, no holes or tunnels.  So when she came back, we were able to figure out what she did differently and I was surprised it made that much of a difference.

I also remember when the Pillsbury rep came in and gave the boss a folder full of recipes using it; you could make anything from apple spice, to pina colada, to banana something.  So the Pillsbury rep might be helpful to you in figuring out what you're doing.

Now that I think of it, even though we had convection ovens there, we only baked the cakes in the revolving oven so maybe if you are baking in a convection oven that might have something to do with it.


----------

